# Oklahoman Special Ops Died in Wardak province



## Voodoo (Feb 3, 2010)

Army Capt. David Thompson of Hooker, Ok died Friday of injuries they sustained in Wardak province. 
Thompson, of Hooker, was commander of Operational Detachment Alpha 3334, Company C, 3rd Battalion, 3rd Special Forces Group (Airborne) at Fort Bragg, N.C. The Army says he enlisted in 1989.

I personally didn't know him but since he was an Operator and he was an Oklahoman I posted here.

RIP Brother.


----------



## Diamondback 2/2 (Feb 3, 2010)

RIP


----------



## Muppet (Feb 3, 2010)

Rest in peace.

F.M.


----------



## QC (Feb 3, 2010)

May God hold him in the palm of his hand.


----------



## metalmom (Feb 3, 2010)

Rest in Peace


----------



## tova (Feb 3, 2010)

RIP, Godspeed, PBS....


----------



## HoosierAnnie (Feb 3, 2010)

Rest Well, Captain


----------



## RackMaster (Feb 3, 2010)

RIP.


----------



## elle (Feb 3, 2010)

Rest In Peace.


----------



## 0699 (Feb 3, 2010)

RIP Warrior.


----------



## Gypsy (Feb 3, 2010)

Rest in Peace.


----------



## Ranger_Smoothie (Feb 4, 2010)

Rest easy Brother....


----------

